# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kendilerini Müctehid Ve Fıkıh Alimi Zannedenlere.....

## halukgta

Bizlerin İslam anlayışına güzel bir örnek, geçen gün Cumhurbaşkanı ve kendisini dinde söz sahibi gören bir Profesör arasında geçti. Cumhurbaşkanı, dini konularda hiç hoş olmayan farklı sözler konuşan, hatta haddini aşan kişilerin sözlerini tenkit ederek, İslam ın hükümlerinin güncellenmesi konusunu gündeme getirdi. Prof. Dr. Ahmet Akgündüz sosyal medya hesabından Cumhurbaşkanına şöyle bir cevap vermiş, basından okudum.

"MUHTEREM CUMHURBAŞKANIM! HADDİNİZİ AŞARAK ŞERâÎ MESELELERDE FİKİR BEYAN ETMEYİNİZ! ZİRA NE MÜCTEHİD VE NE DE FIKIHÇISINIZ!"

İşte bizlerin İslam anlayışı, İşte bizlerin İslam dininde kendi ellerimizle yarattığımız ruhban sınıfının özeti. Dini konularda öyle bir sınıf yarattık ki, bu kişilerin sözleri adeta Allah ın emri gibi, dinin asli unsuru sayılır oldu. Düşünebiliyor musunuz, bizler yaşantımızda herhangi bir konunun, dine uyup uymadığına kendimiz karar veremeyeceğiz ve doğrumu yapıyoruz diye, bahsettiği kişilere soracakmışız. Hani İslam dininde ruhban sınıfı yoktu? Bu kişilere göre dinin tek kaynağı Kurâan değil, beşerin koyduğu fıkıh kuralları da dinin ana unsuru sayılıyor. Onun içinde dinde bölündük parçalandık ve ruhban sınıfını yarattık. Bu kişiler kendilerini öyle kaptırmışlar ki, Cumhurbaşkanı sen işine bak, dini konulara karışma, o bizim işimiz diyecek kadar, kendilerini din adına yetkili kabul edebiliyorlar. Kim verdi onlara bu yetkiyi? Kurâan da Allah elçisine hitaben, senin görevin tebliğ etmektir, yarattığım kulumla aramdan çekil. Tebliğ etmek senin, hesap sormak bizim görevimizdir der. AMA BU ŞAHISLAR NE YAZIK Kİ KENDİLERİNİ, ALLAH IN ELÇİSİNDEN BİLE YETKİLİ GÖRÜYORLAR.

Bizler İslam ı, Allah ın kolaylaştırılmış hükümlerine göre yaşamayıp, beşeri hükümler ile harmanlayıp yaşarsak, elbette her zaman, her çağda toplum sorunlarla karşılaşacaktır. Allah ayetlerini tüm zamana uygun şekilde saf, arı, duru bir şekilde göndermiştir. Bizlerde bu hükümleri, kendi çağımıza uyarlayarak anlamasını öğrenemediğimiz sürece, kendimizce dinin güncellenmesi gerektiğini söyleriz. HÂLBUKİ DİNİN GÜNCELLENMEYE DEĞİL, KAFALARIN, BATIL İNANÇLARIN GÜNCELLENMEYE İHTİYACI VAR. Unutmayalım din yalnız Kur'an dır. Allah ın elçisi de ümmetine, yalnız Kur'an ı tebliğ etmiş ve yalnız Kur'an ile hükmetmiştir.

Önce şunu hatırlatmak isterim. Fıkıh din değildir. Dini konularda beşeri düşüncelerin oluşturduğu hükümlerdir ve asla Allah emri olmayıp, kişileri bağlayıcıda değildir. Konuyu daha iyi anlayabilmemiz için Müctehid ve fıkıh ne anlama geliyor toplumumuzda, önce onun özetini yazmak istiyorum.

âMüctehid; Kur'an'ın sırlarını hakkıyla bilen, içtihat yapabilen, İslâmî ilimlerin bütün hükümlerinde otorite olan her fıkıh bilginidir. Bu zatlar ayet ve hadislerin sırlarını bilme yeteneğine sahip seçkin insanlardır. 

âArapça bir kelime olan "fıkıh", bir şeyi derinlemesine bilmek demektir. Temel kaynakları Kurâan ve sünnet olan İslam hukukuna verilen ad. İslam hukukudur. Dört temele dayanır. 1) Kuran, 2) Hadis, 3) Kıyas, 4) İcma. Herhangi bir konuda, Kuran'da açıklayıcı bir ayet varsa, evvela bu esas alınır. Kuran'da bulunmayan konularda Hz. Muhammed'in «sahih» (doğru) Hadisleri esas alınır. Eğer aranan esas burada da bulunamazsa, o zaman fıkıhın üçüncü esası olan «kıyas» yoluna başvurulur. Kıyas, bir meselenin benzerini Ayet ve Hadis olarak bulmak demektir. Bulunan benzer Ayet veya Hadis, genelleştirilerek yeni meseleye uygulanır. Bu da olmazsa, nihayet fıkhın dördüncü esası İcma ya başvurulur. İcma, bir mesele üzerindeki halkın İsteği demektir. KUR AN'A VE HADİS'E AYKIRI OLMADIKÇA HALKIN İSTEĞİ ESAS SAYILIR.â

Müctehid, Kurâan ın sınırlarını hakkıyla bilen kişi olduğu söyleniyor. Peki, kim bu kişiler? Allah ın apaçık ayetlerini yeterli görmeyen, Allah hüküm vermediği halde, bunlarda Allah katındandır diyenler mi Müctehid? Bu kişiler hangi sırrı Kurâan dan anlamışlar, Allah apaçık dediği halde. Sakın veliler edinmeyin, güvenilecek veliniz yalnız benim diyen Allah ın hükmüne inat, nelere inandığımızın farkında mıyız? Bu kişiler benim imanıma nasıl olurda yön verebilir? Sizlere indirdiğim Kurâan yetmiyor mu diyen Yaradan a inatla, Allah ın kitabını yeterli görmeyip, anlaşılması zor ilan edip, bizleri kendi hükümlerine uymamızın mecburiyetine zorlayan bu kişiler, hangi yetki ve salahiyetle kendilerini yetkili görüyorlar? Kurâan azınlık kişilerin anlayacağı sırlarla dolu kitap değil, Allah ın yemin ederek kolaylarlaştırdığı bir rehberdir. Allah Kurâan ı ben açıkladım ve nice örneklerle izah ettim ki, sizi Allah ile aldatanlar çıkmasın diyor Kurâan da. 

Günümüzde topluma anlatılan fıkıh beşeridir. İslam hukuku diye topluma sunulan fıkıh inancının, nerelerden oluşturulduğunu sizlere yazdım. Kurâan da olmayan hükümleri nerelerden derleyip, sanki Allah ın emriymiş gibi dinin ana unsuru yapmaya çalışıyorlar. İlginçtir, Kurâan a ve hadise aykırı olmadıkça halkın isteği esas alınır diyor. Din halkın isteği ile yaşanmaz. DİN YALNIZ ALLAH IN İNDİRDİĞİ KURâAN İLE YAŞANIR. Öyle hadisler, peygamberimiz söylemiş gibi gösterilmiştir ki, apaçık Allah ın elçisine iftiradır. Unutmayalım lütfen, Allah sizleri Kurâan dan hesaba çekeceğim diyor. Kurâan ın dışından beşeri fıkıh inancından değil.

Bizler Kurâan ı anlayarak, düşünerek okumadığımız sürece, Allah ın bizlerden ne istediğini de, ilk elden asla anlayamayız. Allah ile aramıza, kendisini din adına yetkili, sorumlu olduğunu iddia eden kişileri sokarsak, onların yanlış inançlarıyla da Allah ın huzuruna çıkarız. İnanın o çetin gün, şaşkınlığımızdan kaçacak yer ararız. 

Lütfen şunu unutmayalım, din Allah ın dinidir. Allah da yemin ederek, bizleri imtihan ettiği Kurâan ı anlayabilmemiz için kolaylaştırdığını söylüyor da, dinde ruhban sınıfı olmadığını belirtiyorsa, kendilerini ruhban sınıfının yetkilileri olarak gören ve müctehid ve fıkıh âlimi kabul eden kişilerin oyunlarına gelmeyelim. 

Padişahlık dönemlerinde, toplumu istedikleri gibi yönetmek isteyen yöneticiler, toplumu ellerinde tutabilmek adına, dinde söz sahibi kişiler ihdas edip, onların yardımıyla saltanatlarını sürdürebilmişlerdir. Âlim insan, İmamı Azam Ebu Hanife, buna asla izin vermemiş ve böyle yöneticilerin oyununa gelmemiştir. Onun içinde çok acılar çekmiş, hapislerde yatmıştır. Bugün aynı oyunlar oynanıyor ve kendilerini dinde yetkili ve sorumlu olduklarını ilan eden kişiler çıkıyor, devleti yönetenleri bile etkileri altına almaya, onları din adına tehdit etmeye çalışıyorlar. Bunun acı bir örneğini yakın zamanda gördük, toplum büyük acılar çekti. Yenilerinin ortaya çıkmaması içinde önlemler alınmalı ve kendilerini ruhban ilan eden bu kişilere, gereken cevaplar verilmelidir.

Allah Kurâan ın sınırlarını aşan, Allah hükmetmediği halde bunlarda Allah katındandır diyerek, Allah ın kolaylaştırdığı dini zorlaştıranlara Rabbimiz kâfir diyor. Lütfen dikkatli olalım, farkında olmadan kendimizi kâfirlerin safında bulabiliriz. Allah ile aldatıcı bu kişilerin oyunlarına gelmeyelim. Elde Kurâan onu anlayarak ve düşünerek okuyalım. Unutmayalım Allah anlayamayacağımız, açıklanmamış bir kitap gönderip, daha sonrada ondan bizleri asla sorumlu tutmaz.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

